# Random pics of goodness



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought you all may be interested in these. There not too good, but I had fun with 'em.

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q54/ ... lypad2.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q54/ ... s/fire.jpg


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

how do you make half black and white and the other half color? Great pics!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

that last one is awsome...............good job


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

for some reason the right "river" photo wasn't showing up...so I'll just post the pic.

I took all of the pictures and then spiced them up a little with photoshop, some call it cheating but I think it's fun and you can come up with some pretty cool stuff sometimes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are really neat picture's gwailow  

Everwhat you've done with them.... _(O)_


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the shopping.... great job...


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't visited this section much, but love what people are posting. My wife has been to floral school an California and so it kind of rubs off. I also took some botany classes and remember very little- other than I appreciate flowers now. I have to say for non-traditional blooms, one of my new favorites is the one you have in that shot. I saw some last week and I love the way they look, one of the most beautiful flowers out there, and on a pond to boot. One of my other favorite wildflowers has to be the joshua tree blooms. Those are very cool.

Thanks for the pics.


----------

